# Anyone using Tox?



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone here use Tox? (https://tox.im/) . I had it bookmarked from months ago and just happened to look into it again today. Looks interesting, though I've not actually downloaded or installed it. Curious for actual feedback before I do that. What do you think?


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 13, 2014)

Never used it before but just downloaded it to Windows. Looks pretty good.

Add me - 85E6C89FD741813750BAAFC2924485808C6A339F72CAF229377A13477791C90A51E443D14436


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like it requires somebody to have friends to utilize it... maybe one day I'll be able to use it.  :lol:


----------



## notFound (Jul 13, 2014)

I found out about it very early on, only problem is no one actually used it so was pretty much useless to me.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's my Tox, do feel free to add me  


```
B9C8CCA70F959F85A224A66B57929F3A11FF8249ED3DD59E7295CB24BE8F2D3F95879BE0A6EB
```


----------



## drmike (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks interesting... But, the site is blah blah zero info....

What is supposedly so great about Tox?

Toxic comes to mind... Think it's a lousy nega-brand name.

Wiki FAQ didn't work for me on their site... So no seeing the finer points for the technerdios....

Nice that it is cross platform...

Clients so far seem a bit sparce on features in the comparison matrix they have on site...

Hell, I'll get it up and going


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, I'm using the 'standard' Tox client from tox.im and it's very lightweight especially with respect of comparison with something like Skype, but functionality is ‘so-so’. It is very limited. The most annoying about it at the moment is the lack of “group chat” which is not even working, at least it isn’t for me, or my friends.  — and that’s the most useful feature for me.

But I will keep it & continue to watch the development.


----------



## clownjugglar (Jul 14, 2014)

I've never used it, but kept it in mind. I visit their page about once a month. Still doesn't seem like something I could use without getting frustrated.

They have reddit sub @ /r/projecttox

/r/crypto has a bit of talk here: http://www.reddit.com/r/crypto/comments/1jdhpl/hi_im_a_contributor_to_tox_and_we_would_love_to/ but it's nearly a year old.

and /r/linux at about 4 months old: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1yhp9a/tox_a_free_as_in_freedom_skype_replacement/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 14, 2014)

Not really seeing the advantage of this over a private XMPP, honestly.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 14, 2014)

Yup, yet another client for yet another network noone (that I know) is using.


----------



## fisle (Jul 14, 2014)

What I want in messaging service:

1) Use multiple clients/devices at the same time

  - Multiple client sharing one "address" in Tox is not possible last I checked.

2) Every client receives every message

  - Somewhat working with Message Carbons in XMPP

3) Open Source backend/frontend

  - Telegram/WhatsApp, HipChat etc are out of the question.

4) Easy to use encryption, also in MUCs (Multi User Chatrooms)

  - This kicks out couple of clients that only support OTR messaging that only works one-to-one.

5) Able to send pictures

  - Works one-to-one with proper clients in XMPP. No MUC support afaik 

6) Video and Audio calling

  - Jitsi is the only client where this actually works?

For me these are the most important features. It's a shame that closed source apps are the best bet for messaging right now.


----------



## Neo (Jul 16, 2014)

F168CA9D10BBCB3CCEF0F4A1DE66AA714CEA1AFDA7D299F40C02D2058C6F323D5F87ED7C14AB

If someone wants to add me.


----------

